# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Кругозор >  Что? Где? Когда?

## Sanych

*Играем в Что? Где? Когда?* 

Я выставляю вопрос из базы и даю 1-5 дней на отгадку. Будет зависеть от активности, интереса к теме и моего личного времени. Если разгадали раньше, задаю новый. Если нет, пишу ответ и загадываю дальше.

*Вопрос 1*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

_Кавалерист-девица Надежда Дурова писала о ней: "Вот идет она,
прекрасная, стройная, грозная. Когда я вижу ее чувствую род какого-то
благоговения, страха. Мы... лишь наскачем, раним, пронесемся,... убьем
иногда, но во всех наших движениях светится какая-то пощада неприятелю.
Мы только предвестники смерти. Она - смерть! Страшная, неизбежная
смерть!" Назовите ее._

Чур в нете не подглядывать!!!

----------


## Asteriks

Вечность. Первое, что в голову пришло. Неправильно, да?

----------


## Sanych

Думаем дальше.

----------


## Sanych

Ну раз первый подсмотрели в нете и движения особо нет, будем считать - тренировка была.
*Ответ* - Так она говорила о пехоте.

Совет: игра командная. Попытайтесь толкать версии друг другу. Любые. Обсуждайте вместе. А я буду стараться выбирать вопросы по логике которые можно взять. 

*Новый вопрос.*
_Этот принцип один из апостолов поведал просто как одно из правил жизни
общины. А в 1965 году один Верзила попытался этот принцип извратить и, в
итоге, был нещадно бит в автобусе. Мы не спрашиваем, кем он готовился стать;
скажите хотя бы, как его звали?_

----------


## Asteriks

Есть версии, кем мог быть Верзила? Большого роста человек? Или тупой идиот? Верзила ехал в автобусе. За что можно побить в автобусе? В 1965? За бесплатный проезд. Или Верзила был контролёром. Или Зайцем. Лично я бы убила того, кто в автобусе сзади к девкам прижимается. Может, этот... маньяк?

----------


## Marusja

а я знаю о чем идет речь, только я не помню как его зовут, это чувак из операции "Ы"

----------


## Asteriks

А, не уступил место автобусе, и Шурик его оттырил.

----------


## Marusja

Он еще говорил: кто не работает, тот ест.

----------


## Asteriks

И жена у него Любушка и двое детишек, Леночка и Алёшка. Зовут его ФЕДЯ, а принцип тогда будет "Человек человеку друг, товарищ и брат" )) Или ГУМАНИЗМ. Потому что "не наш метод" Шуриком использовался. 
Маруся, отвечай на вопрос.
*Надо, Федя, надо!*

----------


## Sanych

Поздравляю женскую команду!!!  Молодцы, взяли вопрос командой. Вняли совету  

Есть 2 знаменитых случая. Первый, как грузовик застрял под мостом и взрослые не могли придумать как вытащить, не сломав мост. А девочка видя это предложила просто сдуть колеса и проблема решилась. И второй, нужна была защита в войну от плавучих камикадзе с торпедами. Собрали всю команду и каждый дал версию. Один моряк дал самую нелепую. Собрать всю команду на палубе и дуть на торпеду, что бы изменить её путь. Но в итоге именно на этой версии построили оборону. Стали отбивать смертников с торпедами мощными струями водяных насосов. 
Так что не стесняйтесь толкать самые нелепые версии. Может это кого-то натолкнет на правильное решение.

*Правильный ответ.*
_Речь идет о Феде Верзиле из "Операции Ы ("Напарник")" (в троллейбусе он
признался, что готовится стать отцом). Разговаривая с Шуриком, он
сказал: "Кто не работает, тот ест"._

*Внимание, вопрос.*
Часть тела этого животного долгое время ежедневно использовалась в
институтах, не имеющих никакого отношения к пищевой промышленности. А
теперь, согласно известной поговорке, в чем это животное очевидно не
нуждается?

----------


## Asteriks

Ну, в институтах сдают ХВОСТЫ.  А над животным подумаем)) Собака? Нужен, как собаке пятая нога?

----------


## Sanych

Хвост слишком широкое понятие. Есть более точное название конкретного предмета. Пока ответ не верный.

----------


## Marusja

> согласно известной поговорке, в чем это животное очевидно не
> нуждается?


может быть что-нибудь токого типа, как "нафига козе баян", только вот тогда как первую часть вопроса прицепить сюда?не знаю какая часть тела....

----------


## Asteriks

Отойдём от хвоста, сказано ж было, что не хвост. Перейдём к слову *ЯЗЫК.*
Хотя... если прикинуть, что есть у животных, но нет у человека, то получится РОГА и КОПЫТА)))

----------


## Sanych

Я не сказал, что не хвост. Я сказал, слишком широкое понятие.

Не буду придираться. У меня техническое образование, Маруся может такого и не знать. "На фига козе баян?" - засчитано.

*Правильный ответ:*
_Козья ножка - разновидность циркуля, у которого нет пишущей части, а есть зажим для использования карандаша (ручки, пера). Обычно козья ножка существенно уступает обычному циркулю по точности, но позволяет рисовать окружности не только карандашом, но и любым другим пишущим прибором (в т.ч. кистью, фломастером). 
Ну и пословица - "На фига козе баян?"_

*Внимание, вопрос.*
_Ей больше 5 веков, но она до сих пор живет и процветает. Президент США
Рузвельт называл ее "жизненно важной экономической и социальной силой".
Простые американцы отзываются о ней же более критически: "Когда Бог
хочет наказать, он заставляет нас ей доверять". Назовите ее._

----------


## Asteriks

Может, Конституция? Как она там у них называется? Билль о правах. Что-то ей вроде меньше 5-ти веков... Двигатель прогресса, говорите? Ну-ну... Пусть продолжит кто-то другой.  Это я подсказку типа даю.

----------


## Asteriks

Реклама. Раз уж никто не отвечает.

----------


## Sanych

Ну что ж, жаль что активности мало.

*Правильный ответ:* Реклама

*Внимание вопрос:*
_В журнале "Вокруг смеха" от 28 октября 2002 изображена карикатура, на
которой мы видим омоновца, задержавшего одного из героев, которого мы
узнали в 1938 году. Слова омоновца: "Да-да, еще один "кавказец" без
прописки!". Кого он задержал?_

----------


## Asteriks

1938 год - не обязательно связывать его с политикой. Можно с фильмом, но рано. С книгой. С... песней, например.

----------


## Sanych

Мысль в правильном направлении. Колективом возьмёте вопрос и без гугла ))

----------


## Asteriks

Предположим, что этот кавказец - герой фильма "Свинарка и пастух".

----------


## Sanych

Нет...............

----------


## Banderlogen

Карикатура.
Юмор типа 
Значит не кавказец, а какой-нибудь известный человек из южной страны. Причем поголовно всем известный, чтоб подчеркнуть нелепость обвинения ОМОНовцем.

----------


## Asteriks

Логично, Логен)) А кого вообще глупый омоновец может принять за кавказца?

----------


## vova230

Лаврентий Берия.

----------


## Sanych

Это было бы уж слишком.
Но "Ла..." сюда идёт, причём 2 раза.

----------


## HARON

Омоновец держит Галустяна!)))

----------


## Banderlogen

> Логично, Логен)) А кого вообще глупый омоновец может принять за кавказца?


Итальянца, например, матерого такого.

----------


## Asteriks

Внимание! ГЕРОЙ! Значит, не реальный, а вымышленный.

----------


## Sanych

Всё мимо пока что. Астерикс, мысля правильная

----------


## Sanych

Лан, едем дальше.

*Правильный ответ:*
_В 1938 году писатель Лазарь Лагин познакомил мир со своим героем.
А на карикатуре был изображен Старик Хоттабыч._

*Внимание вопрос:*
_Только в Эквадоре вы можете и сделать это, и перебросить это через
экватор. В России, Швеции и Канаде вы можете сделать это, но там нет
экватора. В Конго, Бразилии, Индонезии вы не найдете даже материала для
изготовления этого, а местные жители скажут, что видели это только по
телевизору. О каком же предмете идет речь?_

----------


## Asteriks

Эквадор на экваторе, Россия, Швеция, Канада - северное полушарие, Конго, Бразилия, Индонезия - южное. Что это даёт?

----------


## Sanych

Путь к правильному ответу даёт

----------


## Banderlogen

Это снежок.

----------


## Sanych

Силён!!!!. 

*Правильный ответ:* _Снежок. А в Эквадоре есть высокие горы со снегом прямо на экваторе_

*Внимание вопрос:*
_В одном из комедийных сериалов инопланетянин Альф, временно находящийся
на Земле, в роли президента США просто решил проблему бездомных: он
распорядился построить всем дома. А какую проблему, актуальную теперь и
для других стран, он решил попутно?_

----------


## Asteriks

А я постеснялась снежок писать!

----------


## Sanych

Вот и зря. Может теперь всех опередиш)

----------


## Banderlogen

мб проблему безработицы?
типа долен же кто-то дома эти строить.

----------


## Asteriks

Альфа помню, такая животная рыжая мохнатая, с длинным носом)) Может, проблему обеспечения электроэнергией решил? Всем солнце включил?  Ну, Логен молодца! Талант!

----------


## Sanych

Логен разошёлся . Правильно. Безработица.
*
Внимание вопрос:*
_В грамоте начала XVI века сохранилось описание того, как князь Иван
Лапин со своим отрядом напал на монастырских людей, ведущих на суд к
наместнику одного из его сотоварищей. Все люди князя были на конях. 
Современник назвал это происшествие так же, как его назвали бы некоторые наши современники. Как?_

----------


## Asteriks

Налёт. Наезд.

----------


## Sanych

Одно надо выбрать) Не на Пегасах они были ))))

----------


## Asteriks

Наезд. <----------------((

----------


## Sanych

Правильно. *Наезд.*

Последний на сегодня вопрос. Потом музыкальная пауза, у каждого своя )))

*Внимание вопрос:*
_После прихода к власти Пиночета в Чили сжигались книги, в которых
содержались идеи неприемлемые для пиночетовского режима. Сообщают, что
военные сжигали также альбомы и книги, посвященные одному из направлений
искусства. Какое же направление искусства навлекло на себя незаслуженный
гнев приверженцев Пиночета?_

----------


## Asteriks

Искусство: живопись, графика, архитектура, скульптура... Что Пиночету не угодило? Диктатор он был. И паразит, ясное дело. Какой вид искусства свободу проповедовал больше остальных? Что-то мне ход моих мыслей совсем не нравится. Ни одной зацепки.

----------


## Banderlogen

Про Альфа помню смутно сериал какой-то... При чем тут президент.

Во времена великой депрессии в США активно строились дороги и прочая инфраструктура, что позволило и обеспечить людей работой, и не выкинуть деньги на ветер. Такая вот простенькая аналогия.

----------


## Asteriks

Карикатура. Рисовали Пиночета этого карикатуристы.

----------


## Sanych

Если так, то может и правильно делали, что преследовали. А в вопросе сказано - не заслужено.

----------


## АВИАТОР

Может, Пикассо

----------


## Sanych

Концовка вопроса ещё раз:
_Какое же направление искусства навлекло на себя незаслуженный
гнев приверженцев Пиночета?_

----------


## АВИАТОР

Абстракционизм

----------


## Banderlogen

Может быть фотография? Хз.

----------


## Asteriks

Альбомы и песни Пабло Неруды. Музыка.

----------


## Sanych

В ответе нужно как-то связать направление в искусстве с неугодой Пиначету. Или ошибочной неугодой, не заслуженной то есть. И почему ошибочной. Просто слово - графика, живопись или скульптура я не приму. Как Борис Крюк)) Пока нет правильного ответа.

----------


## Stych

кубизм (el cubismo, думали, что речь идет о Кубе)

----------


## Sanych

Правильно Stych. Очень уж не нравились Пиночету Кастро и Че. А направление - Кубизм. "Чёрный квадрат" и Казимир Малевич 

*Внимание вопрос:*
_В 1961 году произошла авария на атомной подводной лодке "К-19". Лодка
излучала радиацию в несколько тысяч раз больше допустимой нормы.
Моряки-спасатели дали ей прозвище по названию населенного пункта. Какое?_

----------


## Akasey

Курск??????

----------


## vova230

Хиросима наверное

----------


## Sanych

vova230, правильно. *Хиросима.*

*Внимание вопрос:*
_О названии одного полустанка на Урале можно предположить, что это
название связано с математиком, затем - что с инженерным сооружением. А
еще так же можно назвать место, где жил и действовал Наполеон. Напишите
это название._

----------


## Stych

*Ферма*. Вот только Наполеон здесь к чему, не могу понять. Не в тему он, сбивает с толку.)

----------


## Sanych

Правильно.* Ферма.*

*Внимание вопрос:*
_Как вы думаете, какое архитектурное сооружение безымянный шутник назвал
"улицей, расположенной вертикально"?_

----------


## Banderlogen

Мб какая-нибудь башня Останкинская?

----------


## Sanych

Проще. Там общее название

----------


## Akasey

может лестница....или лифт

или арка

----------


## Sanych

Нет................

----------


## Banderlogen

Небоскреб?

----------


## Sanych

Правильно. *Небоскрёб*.
*
Внимание вопрос:*
_На подвеске, обнаруженной в гробнице Тутанхамона два бабуина наблюдают,
как скарабей выкатывает Солнце, после чего все трое плывут в солнечной
ладье. А какие животные выполняют у нас роль бабуинов?_

----------


## Banderlogen

Наблюдают?
Может быть сороки какие-нибудь?

----------


## Sanych

Нет...........

----------


## Asteriks

Может быть совы?

Из насекомых - муравьи, у них муравейник по солнцу закрывается.

----------


## Sanych

Внимательнее читаем вопрос

----------


## Stych

Ну)) действительно)) Петухи ж вроде орут по утрам)) Все в деревне были?)

----------


## Sanych

Правильно. *Петухи*. Там же сказано - выкатывают, а не закатывают.

*Внимание вопрос:*
_С одной стороны - Любовь и Торговля. С другой гораздо больше - Война,
Верховная власть и так далее. Мы не просим продолжить перечисление.
Просто скажите - сколько их всего с другой стороны? (Ответ - словом или цифрой)_

----------


## Marusja

А я знаю))))) шесть!!! это вопрос про планеты,  меркурий венера (любовь и торговля), а с другой марс, юпитер и т д.

----------


## Sanych

Правильно. Речь идет о планетах Солнечной системы. Ближе к Солнцу от Земли - Венера и Меркурий, дальше Земли от Солнца - Марс, Юпитер, Сатурн, Нептун, Уран
и Плутон.

*Внимание вопрос:*
_По православной традиции, с которой далеко не все согласны, он явился
проклятием своего народа, ибо рождён был в суете и поверг родителей в
плач. С тех пор народ суетится и плачет, плачет, но суетится. Какое же
имя он получил при рождении?_

----------


## VirDignus

Мойсей, мне почему то кажется что это Моисей

----------


## Sanych

Нет. Есть хитрость в словах.

----------


## Stych

Авель.... сложный вопрос.

----------


## Sanych

Правильно. "Авель" в переводе с древнееврейского - "плач". Значение "суета",
которое также придаётся этому слову по православию.
*
Внимание вопрос:*
_В Древнем Риме эти люди не привлекались к воинской службе из-за
болезней, слабоумия или нищеты. А сейчас они существуют во всех странах, и
воевать могут, да вот беда - никак не хотят делать того, чего их уже долгие
годы просят на страницах газет, журналов и книг. Кто же эти люди?_

----------


## fIzdrin

пролетарии всех стран-соединяйтесь

----------


## Sanych

Правильно. *Пролетарии.*
*
Внимание вопрос:*
_Скажите, как по-гречески будет "расположенные ногами к ногам"?_

----------


## Marusja

антиподы

----------


## Sanych

Правильно.

*Внимание вопрос:*
_По словам Говарда Картера, люди этой профессии являются посредниками по
передаче наследия прошлого настоящему. Кто они по профессии?_

----------


## Marusja

может библиотекарь?

----------


## Sanych

Маруся, как я рад что без Гугла отвечаем. Все имею ввиду. Без обид

Нет. Пока нет ответа.

----------


## Jemal

Учителя

----------


## Sanych

Откуда и библиотекари и учителя инфу берут?? Кто -то им её скидывает

----------


## Ahiles

из книг!

----------


## Asteriks

историки, летописцы

----------


## Sanych

И они где-то инфу берут))) Кто им даёт её??

----------


## Marusja

археологи?

----------


## Sanych

Археологи, ау!! 

Правильно. Вопрос позже. Надо поработать)

----------


## Sanych

*Внимание вопрос:*
_ЭТО находится в лесу, примерно в 200 км к югу от Москвы. По словам
Стефана Цвейга, ЭТО пробуждает все самое человечное в человеке сильней и
чем то, что находится во Дворце Инвалидов в Париже, и чем то, что
находится в Вестминстерском Аббатстве в Лондоне, и, наконец, чем то, что
находится в маленьком немецком городке, в княжеском владении. Назовите
как можно более точно местонахождение ЭТОГО._

----------


## Banderlogen

Никто не знает, наверное.
Попробую я вопрос задать. Простой. 

_Появление этого продукта в официальной продаже вызвало много шума. Куча рекламы, положительные отзывы. Лидер продаж в своей сфере.

В одном точке продаж японский продавец, не узнав довольно известного человека, пытался продать ему этот товар. Тот с широкой улыбкой, показав большой палец, сфотографировался у стенда, но покупать ничего не стал. Фотография обошла интернет, вызвав множество улыбок.
_
*Внимание, вопрос*: что и кому пытался продать японец?

----------


## Vanya

так. либо винду Торвальдсу, либо линукс Гейтсу

----------


## Banderlogen

> так. либо винду Торвальдсу, либо линукс Гейтсу


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Кстати, еще могло быть нарно винду Джобсу.

----------


## Vanya

мот и могло бы)

а Торвальдс изменился с 1991 г

----------


## Stych

> *Внимание вопрос:*
> _ЭТО находится в лесу, примерно в 200 км к югу от Москвы. По словам
> Стефана Цвейга, ЭТО пробуждает все самое человечное в человеке сильней и
> чем то, что находится во Дворце Инвалидов в Париже, и чем то, что
> находится в Вестминстерском Аббатстве в Лондоне, и, наконец, чем то, что
> находится в маленьком немецком городке, в княжеском владении. Назовите
> как можно более точно местонахождение ЭТОГО._


Ясная поляна.

----------


## Sanych

*Правильно.* Ясная поляна. "Ни гробница Наполеона под мраморным сводом во
Дворце Инвалидов, ни усыпальница Гёте в княжеском склепе в
Веймаре, ни саркофаг Шекспира в Вестминстерском аббатстве не
пробуждают с такой силой в человеке самое человечное, как
эта царственно безмолвная, трогательно скромная могила
где-то в лесу, безответно внимающая только ветру и тишине" -
это Цвейг сказал о могиле Льва Толстого в Ясной Поляне.
Ясная Поляна находится примерно в 200 км к югу от Москвы.

*Внимание вопрос:* 
_Первым им поставил памятник Антиох I после победы над галлами. По
приказу Наполеона в их честь на площади Бастилии был сооружен огромный
монумент высотой 12 метров, который описан у Гюго. А в 1974 г. в
Найроби, когда умер один их них, его останки сохранили в национальном
музее Кении. Кто они?_

----------


## vova230

Слоны наверное боевые.

----------


## Sanych

*Правильно.* Слоны

*Внимание вопрос:*
_В конце XIX века в Европе появилось множество новых компаний и
предприятий. Обычно они привлекали новых акционеров громкой рекламой в
прессе. Один проект был объявлен в газетах следующими словами: "К
подписке на 2 миллиона для одного многообещающего предприятия, цель
которого будет сообщена потом". Объявленная подписка акций покрыла весь
капитал, а затем последовало объявление от лица учредителей, что
подписка ими была открыта совсем с другой целью, а именно, с целью
определить, сколько в Лондоне ИХ. Кого?_

----------


## Marusja

Лохов

----------


## Sanych

Будем считать что правильно  Дураков - правильный ответ.

*Внимание вопрос:*
_Происхождение чего пытался объяснить один мужчина, давший на детский
вопрос блестящий ответ: "На драгоценном камне мох не растет!"?_

----------


## HARON

Лба

----------


## vova230

скорее всего происхождение лысины

----------


## Sanych

*Правильно*. Лысины.

*Внимание вопрос:*
_По словам сатирика Феликса Кривина, оптимизм пессимиста заключается в
том, что только ТАМ чувствуешь себя как за каменной стеной. А где?_

----------


## vova230

В Кремлевской стене.

----------


## Sanych

Нет.

----------


## vova230

Тогда в психушке.

----------


## Sanych

от слов "оптимизм пессимиста" надо оттолкнуться

----------


## Jemal

В гробу

----------


## Sanych

Нет

----------


## Marusja

в тюрьме

----------


## Sanych

Правильно Marusja

*Внимание вопрос:* _Родилось ОНО очень быстро - всего за несколько недель, естественно, не
земных. За прошедшие 25 лет ОНО изменилось от силы на 2-3%. В возрасте
около 3 лет стало главой семейства из 9 детей, некоторые из которых
также являются главами семейств, подчас весьма многочисленных. Всего же
ЕГО век будет лет 60-65. Назовите ЕГО._

----------


## Banderlogen

Солнце. Дети - планеты, внуки - спутники планет. Так?

----------


## Sanych

*Правильно.* _Существует термин "галактический год", поэтому иногда используются и
величины вроде "галактических недель" или "галактических часов".
Галактический год равен времени оборота Галактики вокруг своей оси - это
около 200 млн. земных лет. Время образования Солнца - несколько десятков
миллионов земных лет, возраст Солнца - около 5,1 млрд. лет, возраст
планет - около 4,5 млрд. лет. 7 из 9 планет имеют спутники, причем у
Юпитера и Сатурна их число составляет около 2 десятков (в разных
источниках число спутников различно)._

*Внимание вопрос:* _Португальское слово "матаборрао" означает "промокательная бумага" и
состоит из слов "мата" - основы глагола "убить", и "боррао" - "клякса".
Слово "матабишо" означает в португальском "первый завтрак". Вспомните
аналогичное русское выражение и скажите, что означает португальское
слово "бишо"?_

----------


## Banderlogen

Возможно, голод. Матабишо - "убить голод", звучит?

----------


## Sanych

Есть более конкретное русское выражение. Надо только синоним к слову убить подобрать правильный, с древнерусским уклоном.

----------


## Banderlogen

Ээээ.. "Заморить червячка"?

----------


## Sanych

*Правильно.*

*Внимание вопрос:* _Один из современных авторов назвал ее музыкальным портретом дождя. Кто она?_

----------


## vova230

может какая-то симфония?

----------


## Sanych

Это инструмент.

----------


## vova230

Тогда стиральная доска. С ее помощью кажется дождь изображают за кулисами, или град.
Не помню, надо искать

----------


## Sanych

Это реальный муз. инструмент

----------


## Banderlogen

Арфа?

----------


## Sanych

Да.  Типо играть на струях дождя.

*Внимание вопрос:*_ Звали этого ирландца Джон. Фамилия же его знакома практически всем любителям футбола. Назовите эту фамилию, которая звучит на футбольных полях уже более 100 лет благодаря придумке Джона._

----------


## vova230

Может Пенальт
От слова пенальти?

----------


## Sanych

Так его и звали. Джон Пенальти 

*Внимание вопрос:* _Этой секте в русском языке не повезло. Слово, от которого произошло ее название, звучит по-гречески как русское (хотя и заимствованное) обозначение места, где некоторые из нас проводят определённые  часы своей жизни. Кроме того, судя по русскому наименованию секты, в ее
состав не может войти никто, кроме основателей: каждый новообращенный
автоматически перестает быть ее членом! Назовите животное, которому
поклонялась эта секта._

----------


## Asteriks

Гугл ответил, что это офиты и символ змея.

Офи́ты (от греч. ὄφις, «змея», «змей», иначе — офиане) — гностические секты, почитавшие змею, как символ высшего знания.
Потому что никто долго не отвечал.
off-it

----------


## Sanych

Основатели - офиты. А все вновь обращённые - неофиты. Это ответ на вторую часть вопроса.

*Внимание вопрос:* _Поскольку дорога с запада на Москву шла через этот город, ему неоднократно приходилось пушками встречать врагов, рвущихся к сердцу
России. Не раз он бывал разрушен полностью, но, как сказочная птица,
возрождался вновь. Именно поэтому на гербе этого города изображены пушка
и птица. А что это за город?_

----------


## Banderlogen

Не помню герба. Смоленск?

----------


## Sanych

Правильно. Сомленск.

*Внимание вопрос:* _Прослушайте список: торговля, любовь, [слово пропущено], война, гроза, боги, небо, море, смерть. Учёные в последнее время почти нашли ещё один элемент этого списка. Мы не просим вас восстановить пропуск. Назовите через минуту представителя Греции, который дополняет 9 элемент._

----------


## Banderlogen

> Правильно. Сомленск.
> 
> *Внимание вопрос:* _Прослушайте список: торговля, любовь, [слово пропущено], война, гроза, боги, небо, море, смерть. Учёные в последнее время почти нашли ещё один элемент этого списка. Мы не просим вас восстановить пропуск. Назовите через минуту представителя Греции, который дополняет 9 элемент._


Меркурий - бог торговли.
Венера - богиня любви.
Терра - нет соответствия.
Марс - бог войны.
...
Нептун - море.
Плутон - Аид - смерть.

Новая планета.
Какая-нибудь Нибиру (Немезида) - возмездие.

А дальше пока хз.

_добавлено..._
Фак. 9-й - Плутон, он же Аид. Харон - спутник Плутона.

----------


## Sanych

*Ответ:*  Харон. Речь идёт о планетах, Харон – спутник 9 планеты – Плутона (ещё неизвестно даже, кто из них главнее в смысле кто вокруг кого крутится)

*Внимание вопрос:* _В одном из номеров Белгазеты за 2005 год напечатана 10-ка самых нелепых, по мнению журналистов этого издания, налогов. Первое место этого рейтинга занимает “гипсовый налог”, собираемый в Австрии, полученные средства от которого идут на счета местных клиник, причем денежные поступления от этого налога неравномерны в течении года. По мнению автора вопроса, если бы такой налог был бы введен, например, в Швейцарии, Словакии или Польше, то и там сборы от него были бы также значительны, да и в Беларуси некоторые деньги он тоже бы принес, хотя еще несколько лет назад вероятность введения такого налога у нас представлялась абсолютно нереальной. Кто платит этот налог???_

----------


## Mitrej

Гипсовый налог. Уплачивают в Австрии горнолыжники при каждом спуске с горы. Полученные средства передаются австрийским клиникам. Согласно статистике в Австрийских Альпах ежегодно около 150 тыс. лыжников получают травмы, а на лечение тратится примерно один миллиард шиллингов в год.
Ну а в Белоруси раньше горнолыжных трас не было, а сейчас есть (Силичи, Логойск, Якутские горы, Раубичи, Мозырь).

----------


## Sanych

Правильно. Горнолыжники.

*Внимание вопрос:* _Вставьте пропущенные слова в высказывание Кофи Анана (естественно, порядок важен): "Лучший способ применить (??? слово пропущено) - это проявить (???слово пропущено), не применяя (???слово пропущено)."_

----------


## Banderlogen

Эээ... Силу?
Только ее можно применить проявив, а не применив.

----------


## Sanych

Правильно. 3 раза пропущено слово - Сила.

*Внимание вопрос:* Характерные элементы из ПЛАСТИЛИНА добавляли в свои наряды и Шанталь Томасс, и Оливье Лапидус, и Пако Рабанн. Однако полностью ПЛАСТИЛИНОВЫЕ наряды впервые были показаны в ноябре в Нью-Йорке. Оказалось, что ПЛАСТИЛИН в качестве материала подходит практически для любого предмета одежды: от платья до бикини, причём модельерам особенно понравилось использовать классическую цветовую гамму - сочетание белого и чёрного. А вот канадская бельевая компания Wonderbra совместно с бельгийской Godiva представили уникальный бюстгальтер из пластичного материала, отделанный белым, тёмным и розовым. Правда, есть у этого творения недостаток - скорее всего, использовать его удастся только один раз. Что же это был за материал???

----------


## vova230

бумага.

----------


## Sanych

Там более эротичная заморочка. Да и бумага не совсем подходит к пластилину.

----------


## Banderlogen

Вероятно, из чего-то съедобного. Только что это такое съедобное и пластичное?

----------


## vova230

Может из воздушных шариков? Я видел такие платья на фотографиях в сети.

----------


## Sanych

> Вероятно, из чего-то съедобного. Только что это такое съедобное и пластичное?


Возможно это съедобное пластично на какой-то стадии производства, или при определённых температурах

----------


## Banderlogen

Шоколад?

----------


## Sanych

Правильно. Шоколад.

*Внимание вопрос:* _Это известное архитектурное сооружение было построено как ни странно на доходы от лотереи. Назовите эту постройку._

----------


## Asteriks

Статуя Свободы. Ответ быстрый и точный! Ура!

----------


## Sanych

Ни разу)))) Статуя Свободы подарок Франции для Америки. И строилась она на другие деньги

----------


## Asteriks

тоже лотереей собирали))) Ладно, пусть будет Великая Китайская стена.

----------


## Sanych

Говорю нет. Её строили на частном финансировании меценатов и часть денег из бюджета Франции.

----------


## Sanych

А вот Великая Китайская - правильно.

Всё. Перерыв. Можете свой вопрос задать пока что.

----------


## Asteriks

Я, конечно, нечестно играю, по главное, правильно с Гуглей договориться, не так ли? 


> За 100 лет до нашей эры китайская династия Хань создала игру кено, которая стала прародительницей будущих лотерей. Денежные средства, поступавшие после проведения туров, пошли на строительство Великой Китайской стены. Так что появлению столь значимого исторического памятника мы обязаны именно первой лотерее.


Признаю свою вину, меру, степень, глубину...

----------


## BiZ111

Персонажи Виктора Гюго говорят нам, что причина преступлений - это ...

Продолжите фразу.

P.S. Гугловодов прошу не позорить себя и играть честно

----------


## Sanych

Любовь?

----------


## BiZ111

нет, не любовь. Причина - не чувство и не предмет  

Что порождает преступления?

----------


## Sanych

Может что-то вроде наличие преступности как таковой. То есть сами преступники и есть причина.

----------


## BiZ111

Нет. Давайте я перефразирую: 

*Что стоит у истоков преступления?* 

Преступления совершают люди. Человек рождается, взрослеет и становится соответствующим обстановке, в которой вырос. Затем идёт писать картины, строить дома...а некоторые идут на преступления (грабёжь, убийства и т.п.).

Виктор Гюго, не забывайте

----------


## Sanych

Быт?

----------


## BiZ111

Правильный ответ: *сиротство*

----------


## Sanych

Да уж. Не совсем быт конечно. Борис Крюк думаю не принял бы такой ответ 

Давай ещё если есть

----------


## BiZ111

Следующий вопрос:

Почему в старину у бедных людей было одно окно в доме (или вовсе ни одного), а у богатых - множество?

----------


## Sanych

Не чем было стеклить. Или сёткла были дороги для простых. Бычьим пузырём знаю затягивали.

----------


## BiZ111

Чтобы не затягивать - да, причина в деньгах. Вы же дайте определение всему этому одним словом  (существительное)

----------


## Banderlogen

Налог

----------


## BiZ111

Верно. На каждое окно начислялся налог, потому бедные люди не могли себе позволить большое количество окон в доме

----------


## Sanych

Первый раз слышу что за окна налог. Не зря тема в "Образование и Развитие"

----------


## Banderlogen

> Первый раз слышу что за окна налог. Не зря тема в "Образование и Развитие"


Ага. А еще было и такое, что печных труб в домах не было, потому что на них налог был.
Мы счас потихоньку возвращаемся к такой практике. Вона на бензин собирались вводить налог.

----------


## Banderlogen

Возникло тут 

Далеко на востоке ее называют Цагаан Орос, чуть севернее  Вальгевене и Гудия.
*Внимание, вопрос:* как зовем ее мы?

----------


## Sanych

О чё речь то хоть приблизительно?. Ну допустим Венера для начала.

----------


## Banderlogen

> О чё речь то хоть приблизительно?. Ну допустим Венера для начала.


Нет. Название скорее географическое... Ответ совсем уж неожиданный

----------


## Sanych

> Ответ совсем уж неожиданный


Беларусь

----------


## Banderlogen

> Беларусь


Верно

----------


## Sanych

*Внимание вопрос:* _Первоначально этим словом древние греки называли небольшой столик на трёх ножках. Во время еды его приставляли к ложу и ставили на него еду. В русском языке значение слова изменилось, но полностью связи не разорвало. Назовите это слово._

----------


## Alexanderr

Тренога , может а ...

----------


## Banderlogen

> Тренога , может а ...


Ответ неверный

----------

